# Notebook Asus X5AVN



## tigerjessy2008 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich habe mir ein Asus X5AVN (P8600/9650GT) für 999€ gekauft. Nur musste ich leider feststellen das das eingebaute DVD-Laufwerk bei jeder zweiten Disc einen Lärm wie ein Küchengerät macht. Ist das bei einem Notebook für 1000€ normal? Das zweite Gerät hatte das gleiche Problem. Nun ist es nach Asus zur Reparatur eingeschickt. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit mit dem Gerät zu arbeiten, war ja nur zwei Tage bei mir. Die 1000€ hat Totalmarkt in der Kasse aber ich wohl für drei Wochen kein Notebook. Was meint ihr dazu? Hatte ich einfach nur Pech oder ist die Qualität von Asus bei Notebooks nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (8. Januar 2009)

Hi 

Die Laufwerke selber kommen für Asus Notebooks zum größten Teil von Toshiba/Sony.

An Asus selber liegts also nicht, die verbauen die nur.

Das soviele Datenträger solchen Lärm machen, liegt eventuell an einer Unwucht der Disk.

Hast du die Möglichkeit, diese Disks auf einem anderen Notebook oder einem PC zu testen ? Alternativ könntest du auch Tools wie CD Bremse benutzen.

Sollte das Problem weiterhin auftreten (ohne benutzung der Software), bitte Asus ein Laufwerk eines anderen Anbieters einzubauen.


----------



## tigerjessy2008 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort.
Aber an den Disc's liegt es definitiv nicht. Sonst hätten ja 50% aller Disc's Unwuchten. Und auf anderen Rechnern laufen sie ohne Geräusche.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

du könntest dir selber ein anderes laufwerk besorgen und einbauen, is auch nicht schwer.

bei meinem acer is aber auch die ein oder andere DVD sehr laut beim einlesen, wobei es oft so ist: ich nehm die DVD raus und steck sie neu drauf, dann is wieder alles o.k - d.h. die war wohl vorher LEICHT schief drin.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2009)

Ich fürchte, dass der Lärm normal ist. Vergiss nicht, dass du auch direkt vor dem Notebook sitzt. Bei Rechnern sind gerne mal 2m dazwischen.


----------

